# What is this pocket watch??!!



## Meiz88 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All, I have recently found this pocket watch, I've been looking online to find out any info I can but with no joy, I have added 3 pictures, the last one shows a few symbols, what looks like a LION, an ANCHOR, and the letter P, also just below there are two letters which look like a JK. There are also a few scribbled letter on the inside which I can't make out yet without magnifying glass.

Can anyone give me any info at all on this, thanks  Picture links below

http://s489.photobucket.com/user/Meiz88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpeg.html?filters[user]=85060618&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2

http://s489.photobucket.com/user/Meiz88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_1.jpeg.html?filters[user]=85060618&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

http://s489.photobucket.com/user/Meiz88/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_2.jpeg.html?filters[user]=85060618&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## novicetimekeeper (Jul 23, 2015)

The pictures of the hallmarks are too blurred to read but go here and look at the shape of the letter and the puch to confirm date. The lion means silver, the anchor birmingham.

There are 9 examples of P shown but given the design of the watch I would guess late 19th century early 20th century so have a close look at 1889/90 and 1914/15.

https://theassayoffice.co.uk/send-us-your-hallmarking/date-letters


----------



## Mr Baker (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi,

Most bizarre coincidence...I have just found the same watch in a draw whilst clearing my mother's house.

I was going to ask the same question!

A friend & I thought it must be at least 100 years old & has a cylinder movement.

Given where & amongst what I found it, I wonder if it has any connection to WW1...demob watch, officers' kit, etc........just a thought.

I was hoping to post pictures of the movement but not sure how to do that on this forum!


----------



## novicetimekeeper (Jul 23, 2015)

you found the same watch? How does that work? The Swiss were making cheap cylinder movements around then.


----------



## Meiz88 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi, to post a picture you would need to upload to a picture hosting website, such as 'photobucket', then send a link as I have in the original post

Further to the original post, the Hallmark is JR, sorry about the blurriness!!


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

And a decent picture of the movement...


----------

